# Messy tank



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

What can I do to prevent that plants are rotting too fast , I feed my 3 p's 23 sticks a day.

Thanks.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Do you have adequate lighting? What are kind of sticks you feed your p's?


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i used to keep live plants in my 20, and i found that they were dying b/c i wasn't keeping the light on for long enough


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

How did you arrive at 23 sticks a day? Just seems like a weird number to me.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

MJ baby!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Replace with plastic plants...







!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Replace with plastic plants...:laugh: !


 That's what I did :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to plant section..

and what type of plants do you have?


----------

